# Help! 9 day old kitten not putting on weight



## Emmag (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Guys

As many of you will know, Daisy had 6 kittens on 11 November. They are now 9 days old and just starting to open their eyes.

The problem is the red self. Up until day 6 he was the heaviest and putting on weight really well. Day 7 he lost 9g, stayed the same on day 8 and today has lost 2g. Since day 7 I have been topping him up (although he doesn't really like this). I make sure he feeds well off mum and the stronger ones tend to push him out of the way. He is now the lightest. All the others are putting on weight well.

Any ideas what I can do? Could the vets help? Obviously I don't want to take him unless they can help him.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

I cant help but i hope he is ok x


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Are you using RC milk to top him up? It may be that he doesn't like the bottle/teat you are using - you could try a different kind. 

If he doesn't seem to like the milk then you could try a little evap diluted every other feed to see if he likes that. I have also added a little bit of honey on occasion too to give a little energy but as I have said I would keep trying with the RC or KMR milk and try the diluted evap as a last resort.

I wish you luck - there is nothing more frustrating than a hungry kit who doesn't seem to want to feed.


----------



## Emmag (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi

I have tried a bottle which he doesn't like so I am now using a dropper. I am using Cimicat.

It's weird he doesn't seem particularly hungry, in fact he seems quite content but just not putting on any weight. He feeds well when he is feeding from mum. It is very frustrating!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hi Emma, i'm not sure what to suggest really. Sometimes kittens just lose weight ect for no reason, sometimes because there's something wrong, such as Cleft palate or internal problems, which we can't see. I personally don't use cimicat. RC kitten milk is good or KMR is very good too. You could as ChinaBlue said try changing the milk. A kitten should really put on around 10g a day. Though the odd day of not puuting on that much is not unknown. They should'nt really be losing weight, 9g is a lot for such a young kitten. Not sure if thats any help. I hope you can get him sorted soon *


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Emma, Selks is quite right in her thoughts,all you can do is what you are doing and see if theirs any change-which as long as it isn't any of the above,can happen,when we've topped up etc we use the egg yolk mix,which is an egg yolk only,mixed with a little evap milk and a touch of honey,the vets at this age will probably able to tell you if you can't tell,if theirs a cleft palate or not,other than that their isn't much can be done by the vet,kitt will get pushed off by the others as he is the weakest and the others sense this,at this young age it is survival of the fittest,i do hope this kitt surprises you and we read that he is soon the biggest,good luck Emma


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

How about letting him feed on his own with mum? once others are finished x i did this with my last litter as one was constantly being pushed out the way and did have a couple of days of on/off weight gain but didn't drop any xx

as the others have said though there is some different things to try 

i hope he starts to put on weight again soon xx


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

I would ask your vet for some synulox a.s.a.p and get him on it - losing weight is never normal for a kitten, there is probably some sort of infection going on and you may well be in time to stop it if you act quickly. good luck and keep up the supplementing for now



Emmag said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> As many of you will know, Daisy had 6 kittens on 11 November. They are now 9 days old and just starting to open their eyes.
> 
> ...


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*I would consult your vets for the best way forward. and i hope he is ok  *


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

fingers crossed he is ok, and starts to put the weight back on, xxx


----------



## Emmag (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Guys

Thanks for all your advice. I have an appt with my vets tonight at 4.50pm. I will let you know how I get on.

Emma x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

fingers crossed,xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emmag (Apr 4, 2008)

Right, just back from the vets. He checked the red boy over. No cleft palate, tummy felt fine, etc. He said he was very lively.

As a precaution he has put him on Synulox drops. I am to give him 2 drops twice daily. On the packet it does say weight 500g give 3 drops twice daily. He only weighs 161g so I have give him one drop. (or should I listen to the vet?) I don't want to overdose him!

If this doesn't work then he said I have done everything that I can and to keep topping him up.

I will keep you posted. 

PS, The other five are doing brillantly.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Fingers & paws crossed here for the lil fella xx

Hope he starts to gain weight for you & sounds like you are already doing a fab job!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Great news that there's nothing serious wrong with him, bless him. Did the vet weigh him ? I would think it would be ok to do as the vet has said medication wise, if you are concerned give them a quick ring and double check it's ok for his weight.*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Emma, thats something and your doing all you can,he has to try for himself now and am sure he will,keeping everything crossed here for him,know it's hard but try not to lose heart,sometimes though the smallest,they are the most game and come full circle with a bit of added umph to boot and am sure he will


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

im glad the vet said he is well, fingers crossed he starts to put on weight, keep us posted,


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm glad that healthwise he is OK...hope the synolux sorts him out and he starts to thrive again!

Lou
X


----------



## Emmag (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Guys

I am pleased to say when I weighed the little fella this morning he had put on 11g!!! I am really pleased. (Fingers crossed he will carry on gaining)

Once again, thank you for all your help and advice.

Emma x


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

aw good good  may have just been a small infection then xx

hope he continues to do well hun x


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww thats great news, do as the vets suggested *


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Emmag said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am pleased to say when I weighed the little fella this morning he had put on 11g!!! I am really pleased. (Fingers crossed he will carry on gaining)
> 
> ...


ya see,great news Emma,long may his gains continue


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Brilliant news! I'm so pleased, keep it up fella!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww great news, thats made me smile, keep it up little fellow we all have our fingers crossed for you, you can make it,xxxxxxx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

fantastic news


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Hi Guys
> 
> I am pleased to say when I weighed the little fella this morning he had put on 11g!!! I am really pleased. (Fingers crossed he will carry on gaining)
> 
> ...


*Wonderful news Emma, i'm so pleased for you
Please keep us updated with his progress*


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

That's great news - hopefully you can relax a little now

Lou
X


----------

